# My DVRs are CAT5 connected. Why won't DirecTV activate whole home DVR?



## dandar (Feb 23, 2012)

They want to send a tech out and charge me $199.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Did you specify you wanted it activated as unsupported?


----------



## dandar (Feb 23, 2012)

No I went online to activate it and it wasn't an option, it just said to call them. So I did and the sales person said that the tech would have to come out and activate it through their PDA (I smell BS).


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Your best bet is to email your request, CSR's don't have a clue about the unsupported setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

More info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

As has been pointed out you can avoid the install but at the cost of being unsupported although paying the same monthly fee as those who are.

Done their way your existing home network would not carry the traffic between DVRs and HD receivers and they would have ownership of the "network infrastructure" that does. Using your home LAN they've no training in that area and too many variable exist.

Whole Home works GREAT on a traditional hardwired home network. There are however glitches from time to time regardless of transport layer. If you don't mind self troubleshooting it's a fine way to go.

You might be able to negotiate down pricing on the install as well and run supported. I run on my own home network though I have bridged to a small DECA cloud but that gains me nothing support wise. . .

If you've others in the home that might find themselves needing to fix things while you are out of town or away from the home, supported might make more sense.

Don "I'm just sayin" Bolton


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a very specific method to get the unsupported version of whole home setup...follow VOS's post.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you get MRV activated as unsupported, look at this link to learn about assigning static IP addresses to your receivers. I quickly learned this was needed to prevent the receivers from dropping off the network at awkward moments.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200715


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> More info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


Please follow the link provided and I will close this thread. Instructions on how to do what you are looking to do are included there.


----------

